# White House Beach - Kessingland



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Anyone thinking of visiting the CC site 'White House Beach' Kessingland should be aware that the new wardens have taken it upon themselves to take reservations for the beachfront CL site. The facility to reserve is not available through the CC web site so if you (like me) booked last December and were planning to get there early and midweek in hope of getting a prime pitch overlooking the sea for the weekend then you are going to be disappointed unless you phone the site direct.

I have just received a call from the warden at White Beach with regards to my request for a possible beach side pitch in the 'additional information' box on the online booking form, who told me I won't be able to take one even if they are all empty when I arrive :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Suggest you forward that info to the Caravan Clubs reservations dept. As far as I am aware members can pick any pitch they want on the day, pre booked or not, unless the pitch is not usable ie soggy grass for a Rv.

Bob

Ps you can book a place in advance, and as above pick your spot when you get there.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My email was duly fired in the direction of reservations earlier today.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Didn't have any problem in May. I just turned up and was directed there. You cannot put an awning up on those pitches though. I got the impression that it was motorhomes who primarily took these pitches because of this?

peedee


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have visited this site for two years running at Easter.
On the first visit Motorhomes were not allowed to pitch on grass as the ground was too soft and the wardens were directing Motorhomes to hardstanding only.
This year the wardens ( I assume they were the new ones) were putting Motorhomes on the grass and they were getting stuck and churning up the pitches.
It is quite unusual that C.C. Sites allow Motorhomes on grass when the ground is so soft.
The beach side pitches had no restrictions at Easter with the exception of no awnings.
In the C.C Handbook it states,
"With one part of the site adjacent to the beach and the other enclosed by willow and shrubs,there is a pitch to suit all tastes".
There is no mention of any restrictions to the beach front pitches.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

They are not restricted as such but are now apparently pre-bookable but only through the wardens - My beef is the idea of turning up early and seeing rows of beachside pitches (admittedly unlikely) and being told you can't have them.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I have booked in for the weekend at this site - arriving today around 1730. I have booked a pitch with awning so if one of the pitches with the sea view is available then I should be able to claim it. I will let you know when we get back on Sunday or Monday if there were any concerns and how we got on.

Colin


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Autoquest it is true what you say, I spoke to the wardens concerning booking of the beach front pitches. These are part of the CC site and not CL as they have more than 5 pitches.
The reason they have imposed this ruling is to stop people arriving ridiculously early in the off chance that one of the beach side plots will be available. They also feel that this denies the opportunity to others who adhere to the rules and those who still work and cannot arrive at the right time after 1200, ever getting the chance to to have one of these pitches allocated. 
Whilst we were there witnessed a couple arriving at 1030 to be booked in - requesting a beach side pitch so it does happen. As you know the parking at this location is very tight and if pitches are not available then severe problems can arise.
We enjoyed the site and location so much we have booked again for another weekend before we left. 
Colin and Liz


----------

